
The First Code Acquired by Smithsonian’s Design Museum Is Released to the World - jamesbritt
http://hyperallergic.com/81306/the-first-code-acquired-by-smithsonians-design-museum-is-released-to-the-world/
======
ohjeez
Good for them, but seems like an odd choice for #1.

